# nov ED itinerary ???



## blackcat1776 (Jun 10, 2007)

I was planning to do Bertesgarten and Grosslochner the first 2 days but I just found out that both will be closed in NOVwanted to go to Eagles Nest badly.is it still worth going to bertesgarten without going up to the Eagles Nest??Planning to go to salzburg,prague and finish in Amsterdam.anyone have any other suggestions .


----------



## Alfred G (Apr 1, 2007)

Look at the pics and decide yourself if Berchtesgaden might be worth the trip anyway:




























Here 2 winter pics:


----------



## RDobie (May 26, 2007)

Alfred G said:


> Look at the pics and decide yourself if Berchtesgaden might be worth the trip anyway:


Alfred G:

Is it difficult to find the location of your 1st and 4th picture. I would love to photograph that scene. My wife and I will be there October 5th. Thanks.

Rob


----------



## blackcat1776 (Jun 10, 2007)

beautiful pics Alfred


----------



## Bavar3 (Jun 19, 2007)

Wow.


----------



## Alfred G (Apr 1, 2007)

RDobie said:


> Alfred G:
> 
> Is it difficult to find the location of your 1st and 4th picture. I would love to photograph that scene. My wife and I will be there October 5th. Thanks.
> 
> Rob


I don't know, since I found these pics in the Internet. But I sent an email to the tourist office in Berchtesgaden asking what the exact position of the photographer was.

I'll post the answer as soon as I have it.


----------



## Alfred G (Apr 1, 2007)

Quick tourist information!

They responded already:

vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage. Die beiden Aufnahmen von Berchtesgaden sind von der *Locksteinstraße *aus aufgenommen, das klassische Motiv von Berchtesgaden mit dem Watzmann im Hintergrund.
Wir wünschen Ihnen einen schönen Tag und würden uns freuen, Sie in Berchtesgaden begrüssen zu dürfen.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Monika Betzien
TOURIST-INFORMATION
BERCHTESGADEN
Kur- und Kongresshaus
Tel. 08652-9445-300
Fax. 08652-967381
E-Mail: [email protected]​
Here the google-maps-link to the Locksteinstraße


----------



## RDobie (May 26, 2007)

Alfred G said:


> Quick tourist information!
> 
> They responded already:
> 
> ...


Thank you very much.


----------



## RDobie (May 26, 2007)

Alfred G said:


> Quick tourist information!
> 
> They responded already:
> 
> ...


Thank you very much.


----------



## ekgilby (Aug 17, 2007)

According to what I have read be careful when in prague, they supposedly have a higher auto theft rate and the ins. from BMW for theft is a 10% deductable!!


----------



## dspeed (Aug 9, 2007)

I read this also. And (sadly) dropped Prague off the plan.

Still lots to do in Vienna!


----------

